# Hks Goodies!!! How To Tune Them



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I have just completed an sr20det redtop swap on my little brothers s13 coupe, and will be tuning him on the dyno tomorrow. His motor right now has Greddy FMIC, Greddy downpipe, test pipe, RSR cat-back, blitz top feed injectors w/ custom fuel rail, and the stock turbo. Unfortunately he does not have the cash right now to upgrade. Anyways This front clip came with the injectors, an HKS EVC 2, HKS PFC F-con, HKS VPC, MINES ECU, and supposed to get the HKS GCC which never showed. The car is running good, but rich until tomorrow.

Anyways what this thread is REALLY about is the HKS PFC F-CON, GCC, and VPC, and what tuning tips, or tricks they have learned using them with their SR20s.

I will be posting what ever I find to work for me after I tune on the dyno and any other advise is most welcome!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I hate the F-Con. Its crap and makes your car ping.
Does it have a z32 afm? I assume it does because of the VPC...


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

If you have a VPC, wouldn't you want to switch to a MAP sensor anyways. No more worries about airflow restriction by voltage/size!


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I had the car up on the dyno, and i can tell you that the pfc-fcon was absolutely amazing! Unlike when I have to spend hours using the E-manage, or SAFC trying to smooth out a fuel curve and make it perfect. This thing was perfect right from the get go with the fuel curve never changing a bit unless I adjusted the dip switch inside the unit to richen or lean the mixture. But the curve stayed the same just a bit richer or leaner. I am running the map sensor that came with the VPC to avoid the maf restrictions and problems, and while actually adjusting the dials yeilds little to no help it runs smooth.
The car made only 168.9 WHP at 7 psi because of some insistent fucking problem that showed up involving hard bucking and kicking at around 5,500 RPM. I know that this can be common if there are vaccum leaks, but from what I can tell I think one of the coilpacks is arching out. I hear it at idle this irregular tick tick tick. anyways Im going to replace them and see where that gets me.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

silzilla said:


> But the curve stayed the same just a bit richer or leaner.


That is rarely a good thing.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Why would it rarely be good for the fuel curve to stay the same? 
That is consistancy. Something that takes a long time to accomplish if tuning the curve yourself. The curve only richened or leaned if I changed the dipswitch position. Otherwise it was exact every pull. Out of 33 pulls that I made with the car I believe the last ten were to check for consistancy, and the engine pulled of almost completely identical runs with the biggest horsepower variation being 3.4 HP which I contributed to the extra heat from the first run to the last.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

because an engine isnt linear and niether is a fuel map. If you have rich or lean spots (which all cars do) then if you adjust the entire curve the lean get richer which is ok, but the rich parts will get richer and you lose power. If you lean the fuel curve out the rich gets leaner which is ok, and the lean gets leaner which causes detonation.
Its better to get a system that can adjust the fuel curve at intervals (the higher resolution the better)


----------

